# Joeys Hydraulics VS



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

WUS UP JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@Jul 5 2007, 01:40 AM~8237746
> *WUS UP JOEY  :biggrin:
> *


JUST HERE HOMIE


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 01:41 AM~8237747
> *JUST HERE HOMIE
> *


SO HOW DID IT GO OR WUS UP


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

WHO ELSE MADE IT OUT THERE?????


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES52_@Jul 5 2007, 01:46 AM~8237753
> *WHO ELSE MADE IT OUT THERE?????
> *


THATS IT HOMIE


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 01:47 AM~8237754
> *THATS IT HOMIE
> *


JUST YOU AND KOOLAID NOBODY ELSE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: FIRME JOEY....KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN HOMIE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 01:39 AM~8237745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 01:39 AM~8237745
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i see you put it down


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NOBODY HOPS CLEAN SHIT ANYMORE? VALES VERGA!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 5 2007, 08:48 AM~8238817
> *i see you  put it down
> *


try to need to make a come back


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 10:00 AM~8238880
> *try to need to mack a come back
> *


wtf is a mack you moron :twak: :twak:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2007, 08:49 AM~8238824
> *NOBODY HOPS CLEAN SHIT ANYMORE? VALES VERGA!!!!!!!
> *


WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE COVER CAR ON THE TRUUCHA VOL.26 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 5 2007, 11:39 AM~8239588
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 5 2007, 10:23 AM~8239456
> *wtf  is a mack  you moron  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 02:39 AM~8237745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD JOEY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2007, 07:49 AM~8238824
> *NOBODY HOPS CLEAN SHIT ANYMORE? VALES VERGA!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :nono: hno: hno:


----------



## peteie72 (Apr 16, 2007)

good shit joey keep it


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

TTB


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 5 2007, 10:23 AM~8239456
> *wtf  is a mack  you moron  :twak:  :twak:
> *


THERE YOU GO!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 5 2007, 10:47 AM~8239675
> *WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE COVER CAR ON THE TRUUCHA VOL.26 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TO BAD HOMIE CAN'T TAKE A LOSE.. OH MY BAD THATS YOU :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 5 2007, 11:15 AM~8239898
> *LOOKS GOOD JOEY
> *


wass up foo good to see you back!


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 12:38 AM~8237743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good sh-t both cars :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE JOEY PUT IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 5 2007, 10:23 AM~8239456
> *wtf  is a mack  you moron   :twak:  :twak:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 02:40 PM~8241422
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 5 2007, 02:13 PM~8241252
> *LOOKS LIKE JOEY PUT IT DOWN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


trying


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 03:39 PM~8242289
> *trying
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 5 2007, 02:13 PM~8241252
> *LOOKS LIKE JOEY PUT IT DOWN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


trying


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 04:41 PM~8242309
> *
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


is there a hop tonight


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 5 2007, 10:03 AM~8239791
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2007, 07:49 AM~8238824
> *NOBODY HOPS CLEAN SHIT ANYMORE? VALES VERGA!!!!!!!
> *


ATLEAST THEY GOT CARS ,YOU DONT GOT SHIT


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

i heard koolaid smacked that bumper in 3 licks


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 5 2007, 08:39 PM~8244579
> *ATLEAST THEY GOT CARS ,YOU DONT GOT SHIT
> *




I SEE ALL THE SUPER NATURALS BUT SCOTTY.. WHY IS THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 5 2007, 09:01 PM~8244769
> *I SEE ALL THE SUPER NATURALS BUT SCOTTY.. WHY IS THAT :biggrin:
> *


SCOTTY AINT WELCOMED IN LA :cheesy:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 5 2007, 10:02 PM~8244780
> *SCOTTY AINT  WELCOMED IN LA :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

wut up nene?


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 5 2007, 10:03 PM~8244788
> *:0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT ARE YOU :0 ABOUT... WHAT DO YOU GOT??? ILL BREAK YOU AND YOUR UNCLES ASS OFF HOMIE BRING IT.....IF YOU GUYS HAVE BALLS :0


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 5 2007, 10:02 PM~8244780
> *SCOTTY AINT  WELCOMED IN LA :cheesy:
> *


 :0 WHATS UP BIG RICH... :biggrin:


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 6 2007, 12:48 AM~8245808
> *WHAT ARE YOU  :0 ABOUT... WHAT DO YOU GOT??? ILL BREAK YOU AND YOUR UNCLES ASS OFF HOMIE BRING IT.....IF YOU GUYS HAVE BALLS :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 5 2007, 08:39 PM~8244579
> *ATLEAST THEY GOT CARS ,YOU DONT GOT SHIT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> NOBODY HOPS CLEAN SHIT ANYMORE? VALES VERGA!!!!!!!


We do here in the midwest. :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :0  


> We do here in the midwest. :biggrin:


[/quote]


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 5 2007, 09:02 PM~8244780
> *SCOTTY AINT  WELCOMED IN LA :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN GHETTO PASS REVOKED


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> We do here in the midwest. :biggrin:


[/quote]
but you lack inches :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

but you lack inches :0
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 6 2007, 12:48 AM~8245808
> *WHAT ARE YOU  :0 ABOUT... WHAT DO YOU GOT??? ILL BREAK YOU AND YOUR UNCLES ASS OFF HOMIE BRING IT.....IF YOU GUYS HAVE BALLS :0
> *


OK!!!! ANOTHER NO CAR HAVING CRYBABY!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 04:39 PM~8242289
> *trying
> *



ALL YOU NEED IS A GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS PLAQUE :cheesy:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 6 2007, 01:58 PM~8249489
> *OK!!!!  ANOTHER NO CAR HAVING CRYBABY!
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 6 2007, 03:50 PM~8250132
> *
> *


 :twak:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 5 2007, 04:17 PM~8240893
> *OH MY BAD THATS YOU</span> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Velveeta00 (Jul 6, 2007)

haha


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

but you lack inches :0
[/quote]
how many you want? :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Majestics hommie!!!! where is the pic of your ride ?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol people just dont understand tino. lol oh yeah isnt that in the 80s and a complete car


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 8 2007, 09:27 PM~8261795
> *lol people just dont understand tino. lol oh yeah isnt that in the 80s and a complete car
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 6 2007, 01:58 PM~8249489
> *OK!!!!  ANOTHER NO CAR HAVING CRYBABY!
> *


MAN YOU THE ONE CRYING... :tears: SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BRING YOU SHIT HOMIE OR DO I HAVE TO GO TO VEGAS CAUSE YOUR CAR IS TO HEAVY :0 I RESPECT YOUR UNCLE BUT BRING WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE BEFORE I SHOP CALL YOUR UNCLE AND THAT AINT NO LIE..... :0


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 6 2007, 03:50 PM~8250132
> *
> *


WHATS UP MR.SPIKE..... WHEN WE GOING TO HOP SO I COULD PUT YOU BACK ON THE MAP.. :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 8 2007, 08:18 PM~8262707
> *WHATS UP MR.SPIKE..... WHEN WE GOING TO HOP SO I COULD PUT YOU BACK ON THE MAP.. :0
> *


is this you munoz?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 8 2007, 09:16 PM~8262681
> *MAN YOU THE ONE CRYING... :tears: SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BRING YOU SHIT HOMIE OR DO I HAVE TO GO TO VEGAS CAUSE YOUR CAR IS TO HEAVY :0 I RESPECT YOUR UNCLE BUT BRING WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE BEFORE I SHOP CALL YOUR UNCLE AND THAT AINT NO LIE..... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 8 2007, 09:18 PM~8262707
> *WHATS UP MR.SPIKE..... WHEN WE GOING TO HOP SO I COULD PUT YOU BACK ON THE MAP.. :0
> *


HAHA!!! u need to get on it your self first !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 8 2007, 09:16 PM~8262681
> *MAN YOU THE ONE CRYING... :tears: SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BRING YOU SHIT HOMIE OR DO I HAVE TO GO TO VEGAS CAUSE YOUR CAR IS TO HEAVY :0 I RESPECT YOUR UNCLE BUT BRING WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE BEFORE I SHOP CALL YOUR UNCLE AND THAT AINT NO LIE..... :0
> *


WWAWAWAWAAAAA BLAH BLAH SHUT THAT SHIT UP CANT THREATIN ME WITH A GOOD TIME BUSTER!!! I CALL THIS ONE ALL BULLSHIT!!! OK THEN PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!! :0 :0 :0 WEINNIE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 8 2007, 10:20 PM~8263334
> *is this you munoz?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 9 2007, 01:57 PM~8267554
> *:nosad:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> but you lack inches :0


how many you want? :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Majestics hommie!!!! where is the pic of your ride ?








[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 8 2007, 11:30 PM~8263793
> *<span style='color:blue'>HILLIE :biggrin:*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jul 9 2007, 12:57 PM~8267554
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 9 2007, 11:27 PM~8272147
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up big one :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 9 2007, 11:28 PM~8272167
> *whats up big one :biggrin:
> *


not much homie and u


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 9 2007, 02:16 PM~8267700
> *:dunno:
> *


whats up angel you coming down to the asuza show this weekend its going to be good


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 6 2007, 05:15 AM~8246598
> *We do here in the midwest. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


[/quot55 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 10 2007, 10:21 AM~8274652
> *[/quot55 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR SHIT IS GARBAGE TOO!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> how many you want? :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> Majestics hommie!!!! where is the pic of your ride ?


:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
thats not enough believe me 
your only clownin yourself


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


thats not enough believe me 
your only clownin yourself
[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:biggrin: hey joey what's new :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jul 11 2007, 10:49 AM~8283922
> *:biggrin: hey joey what's new  :biggrin:
> *


not much


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> :biggrin: :biggrin:


thats not enough believe me 
your only clownin yourself
[/quote]


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 5 2007, 10:49 AM~8238824
> *NOBODY HOPS CLEAN SHIT ANYMORE? VALES VERGA!!!!!!!
> *


GET IT CRACKING AGAIN THEN BABY BUBBA


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> We do here in the midwest. :biggrin:


[/quote]
THAT'S GOOD MONEY RIGHT THERE, BUT I THINK SCOTTY MEANS SHIT WITH CANDY AND CHROME. THAT LOOKS LIKE A BASIC STREET CAR/HOPPER TO ME CUZZ. STILL ALL GOOD THOUGH


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

THAT'S GOOD MONEY RIGHT THERE, BUT I THINK SCOTTY MEANS SHIT WITH CANDY AND CHROME. THAT LOOKS LIKE A BASIC STREET CAR/HOPPER TO ME CUZZ. STILL ALL GOOD THOUGH
[/quote]
it has candy, lefin, stripin, full interior,and beat. the rearend, driveshaft,and linkage are still chrome. redid the suspension,so it's not chome right know, but it's commin. :biggrin: :biggrin: here is a better pic.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> THAT'S GOOD MONEY RIGHT THERE, BUT I THINK SCOTTY MEANS SHIT WITH CANDY AND CHROME. THAT LOOKS LIKE A BASIC STREET CAR/HOPPER TO ME CUZZ. STILL ALL GOOD THOUGH


it has candy, lefin, stripin, full interior,and beat. the rearend, driveshaft,and linkage are still chrome. redid the suspension,so it's not chome right know, but it's commin. :biggrin: :biggrin: here is a better pic.








[/quote]
nice missal titts :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> THAT'S GOOD MONEY RIGHT THERE, BUT I THINK SCOTTY MEANS SHIT WITH CANDY AND CHROME. THAT LOOKS LIKE A BASIC STREET CAR/HOPPER TO ME CUZZ. STILL ALL GOOD THOUGH


it has candy, lefin, stripin, full interior,and beat. the rearend, driveshaft,and linkage are still chrome. redid the suspension,so it's not chome right know, but it's commin. :biggrin: :biggrin: here is a better pic.








[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


thats not enough believe me 
your only clownin yourself
[/quote]
well, that's 86 on the stick.,2 yrs ago.... and l.a. individuals were in the house, for proof. so u tell me then,.......... how much do i need ?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> :biggrin: :biggrin:


thats not enough believe me 
your only clownin yourself
[/quote]
LET THEM KNOW YOU OWN THIS CAR


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> thats not enough believe me
> your only clownin yourself


well, that's 86 on the stick.,2 yrs ago.... and l.a. individuals were in the house, for proof. so u tell me then,.......... how much do i need ?








[/quote]
more than that


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 12 2007, 10:54 AM~8292572
> *more than that
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

but you lack inches :0
[/quote]
He was talking about hopping clean cars right?And this isn't a radicaul car,it's a street banger on the bumper all day.

And we way lack inches but we aren't lacking a front bumper. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 10 2007, 05:21 PM~8274652
> *[/quot55 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: I've seen the rides you hopp on the videos,and you are saying this isn't clean?????????????????????Get real homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> thats not enough believe me
> your only clownin yourself


LET THEM KNOW YOU OWN THIS CAR








[/quote]Do you own the front bumper?Wheres it at?We don't get down like that out here in the midwest. :0

Heres a frame to a car we are doing that will be way up there with a front bumper,and clean as hell,It don't matter where we from if it's MAJESTICS everyone knows what it's gonna be.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 03:39 AM~8237745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you got him joe ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Do you own the front bumper?Wheres it at?We don't get down like that out here in the midwest. ......................we've already been thru the topic before?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> LET THEM KNOW YOU OWN THIS CAR


Do you own the front bumper?Wheres it at?We don't get down like that out here in the midwest. :0

Heres a frame to a car we are doing that will be way up there with a front bumper,and clean as hell,It don't matter where we from if it's MAJESTICS everyone knows what it's gonna be.









[/quote]
where is the midwest are you putting that frame of a tractor or a big rig :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 12 2007, 12:10 PM~8293738
> *:roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno: I've seen the rides you hopp on the videos,and you are saying this isn't clean?????????????????????Get real homie.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2007, 10:10 AM~8275079
> *YOUR SHIT IS GARBAGE TOO!!!!
> *


SUCK A DICK CHEERLEADER YOU DONT HAVE ACAR PUNCK BITCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> but you lack inches :0


He was talking about hopping clean cars right?And this isn't a radicaul car,it's a street banger on the bumper all day.

And we way lack inches but we aren't lacking a front bumper. :0 :0 :0 :0
[/quote]
FUCK A BUMPER YOUR CAR DOES NOT DO 45" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 12 2007, 12:10 PM~8293738
> *:roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno: I've seen the rides you hopp on the videos,and you are saying this isn't clean?????????????????????Get real homie.
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS JUNCK WE DONT MAKE 78 TOWN CARS SHOW CARS GO GET A 95 UP AND THEN POST THAT UP THAT SHIT is not clean at all :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> well, that's 86 on the stick.,2 yrs ago.... and l.a. individuals were in the house, for proof. so u tell me then,.......... how much do i need ?


more than that 
[/quote]
I NO THAT CAR THEY CALL IT STUCK FUCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> thats not enough believe me
> your only clownin yourself


LET THEM KNOW YOU OWN THIS CAR








[/quote]
DAMN THAT CAR IS UP THEIR NOT STUCK MUST BE MADE BY D&J :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> LET THEM KNOW YOU OWN THIS CAR


Do you own the front bumper?Wheres it at?We don't get down like that out here in the midwest. :0

Heres a frame to a car we are doing that will be way up there with a front bumper,and clean as hell,It don't matter where we from if it's MAJESTICS everyone knows what it's gonna be.









[/quote]
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 13 2007, 11:16 AM~8301779
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THIS CAR IS JUNCK WE DONT MAKE 78 TOWN CARS SHOW CARS GO GET A 95 UP AND THEN POST THAT UP THAT SHIT is not clean at all :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he said 78


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 13 2007, 08:46 AM~8299936
> *Do you own the front bumper?Wheres it at?We don't get down like that out here in the midwest. ......................we've already been thru the topic before?
> *


I know and the bumpers are still off? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> He was talking about hopping clean cars right?And this isn't a radicaul car,it's a street banger on the bumper all day.
> 
> And we way lack inches but we aren't lacking a front bumper. :0 :0 :0 :0


FUCK A BUMPER YOUR CAR DOES NOT DO 45" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]

Your right it does 65+ with a front bumper. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 13 2007, 06:16 PM~8301779
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THIS CAR IS JUNCK WE DONT MAKE 78 TOWN CARS SHOW CARS GO GET A 95 UP AND THEN POST THAT UP THAT SHIT is not clean at all :biggrin:
> *


First off it's a 91,and it ain't a show car it's a hopper post up your hopper that you have right now,does it have candy,leafing,beat,interior?

And if you want a 95 and up heres my car lets see yours?








:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Ain't no swimming pool paint on here.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:uh: :tears:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> LET THEM KNOW YOU OWN THIS CAR


Do you own the front bumper?Wheres it at?We don't get down like that out here in the midwest. :0

Heres a frame to a car we are doing that will be way up there with a front bumper,and clean as hell,It don't matter where we from if it's MAJESTICS everyone knows what it's gonna be.









[/quote]THATS A BONDO FRAME IWILL WATCH YOU CHIP IT OUT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> Do you own the front bumper?Wheres it at?We don't get down like that out here in the midwest. :0
> 
> Heres a frame to a car we are doing that will be way up there with a front bumper,and clean as hell,It don't matter where we from if it's MAJESTICS everyone knows what it's gonna be.


THATS A BONDO FRAME IWILL WATCH YOU CHIP IT OUT
[/quote]sorry homie your wrong we don't get down like that,others out here do but not us.It's all metal,we just take the time to make it look good.If it were bondo it would be perfect,and it's not,but for being all metal it's pretty close. :biggrin: Go ahead and everyone talk this ride will be at the super show if it gets done if not at the majestics new years show.then we will see whos hopping junk. :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 13 2007, 04:46 PM~8303346
> *First off it's a 91,and it ain't a show car it's a hopper post up your hopper that you have right now,does it have candy,leafing,beat,interior?
> 
> And if you want a 95 and up heres my car lets see yours?
> ...


Come on dena you siad mine was junk and my brother called you out????????????


Post up a pick of your hopper. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 13 2007, 02:46 PM~8303346
> *First off it's a 91,and it ain't a show car it's a hopper post up your hopper that you have right now,does it have candy,leafing,beat,interior?
> 
> And if you want a 95 and up heres my car lets see yours?
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jul 14 2007, 04:32 PM~8307375
> *NICE!!!!!!!
> *


Thankyou..........................Still no reasponce???????????????????????


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 13 2007, 03:46 PM~8303346
> *First off it's a 91,and it ain't a show car it's a hopper post up your hopper that you have right now,does it have candy,leafing,beat,interior?
> 
> And if you want a 95 and up heres my car lets see yours?
> ...


 :0 oooooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

what the fuckl
there was no kool laid smile
hown did they win


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

F*#K that hears my junk hoper and it's a street car lets see hu got one like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


























!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes big nuts ''SPIKE'' :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WHAT UP SPIKE!!! I HEARD CRACKHEADS ARE TRYING TO STEAL YOUR MIRRORS ON THAT CUTTY!!! WHY????


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 15 2007, 07:17 AM~8311107
> *F*#K  that hears my junk hoper  and it's a street car lets see hu got one like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:Thats how the BIG M does it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

chipping darryl dont know nothing about clean rides,just recycleble junkers :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 15 2007, 09:58 AM~8312090
> *chipping darryl dont know nothing about clean rides,just recycleble junkers :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 15 2007, 11:58 AM~8312090
> *chipping darryl dont know nothing about clean rides,just recycleble junkers :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: No shit thats why he didn't post no pics. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 15 2007, 01:10 AM~8311222
> *WHAT UP SPIKE!!! I HEARD CRACKHEADS ARE TRYING TO STEAL YOUR MIRRORS ON THAT CUTTY!!! WHY????
> *


it was u fool :angry: your ? put u 2 it O and no more passes so don't call me asking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> FUCK A BUMPER YOUR CAR DOES NOT DO 45" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Your right it does 65+ with a front bumper. :0 :0 :0
[/quote]
64+1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you should slap your self boy :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 13 2007, 01:46 PM~8303346
> *First off it's a 91,and it ain't a show car it's a hopper post up your hopper that you have right now,does it have candy,leafing,beat,interior?
> 
> And if you want a 95 and up heres my car lets see yours?
> ...


I HAVE A 01 TOWN CAR COME DOWN AND THATS NOT A CANDY FUCK BOY THATS A EARL SHIBE :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 13 2007, 07:28 PM~8305216
> *Come on dena  you siad mine was junk and my brother called you out????????????
> Post up a pick of your hopper. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I DONT NO HOW 2 POST PICK I JUST NO HOW 2 TALK SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 14 2007, 11:17 PM~8311107
> *F*#K  that hears my junk hoper  and it's a street car lets see hu got one like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IM GOING 2 BRAKE THIS 1 OFF 2 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 13 2007, 07:28 PM~8305216
> *Come on dena  you siad mine was junk and my brother called you out????????????
> Post up a pick of your hopper. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


GO BACK 2 SCHOOL WHAT IS SAID :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

e mail them to me i'll post them for you. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i can help you with your email too. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 15 2007, 09:50 PM~8316007
> *it was u fool :angry:  your ? put u 2 it  O and no more passes                              so don't call me asking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


fool i already told you. you cant threating me with a good time. youve been denied/
you will now get broke off. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 16 2007, 04:16 PM~8321271
> *fool i already told you. you cant threating me with a good time. youve been denied/
> you will now get broke off.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: i'v heard that one before!!!!! all i'v heard is yap yap yap :biggrin: :0  :uh:  :angry:   are u feeling emotional right now :twak: :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 16 2007, 05:13 PM~8322143
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  i'v heard that one before!!!!!  all i'v heard is yap yap yap  :biggrin:  :0    :uh:    :angry:      are u feeling emotional right now  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 16 2007, 06:13 PM~8322143
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  i'v heard that one before!!!!!  all i'v heard is yap yap yap  :biggrin:  :0    :uh:    :angry:       are u feeling emotional right now  :twak:  :twak:
> *


u right all youve heard is yap yap yap :0 :0 stop lookin in the mirror and itll stop and come get some better yet call me when your done with your car and ill come get some :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 16 2007, 06:23 PM~8322217
> *u right all youve heard is yap yap yap :0  :0  stop lookin in the mirror and itll stop and come get some better yet call me when your done with your car and ill come get some nough said!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I HIT A NERVE BUT IF U really had a car y would uwant me 2 come 2 u :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 16 2007, 05:29 PM~8322269
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I HIT A NERVE  BUT IF U really had a car y would uwant me 2 come 2 u :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 16 2007, 06:40 PM~8322357
> *:0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 16 2007, 05:41 PM~8322366
> *:twak:
> *


FUCK YOU DONT GET MAD GET MAD AT SPIKE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 16 2007, 06:49 PM~8322445
> *FUCK YOU DONT GET MAD GET MAD AT SPIKE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 16 2007, 08:19 PM~8320054
> *I HAVE A 01 TOWN CAR COME DOWN AND THATS NOT A CANDY FUCK BOY THATS A EARL SHIBE  :biggrin:
> *


Bring yours to houston and lets see whats up. :0 :0 Send me a pic of your junk hoppers i mean hoppers and i'll post them up for ya. :0

Looks like candy to me?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 5 2007, 09:47 AM~8239675
> *WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE COVER CAR ON THE TRUUCHA VOL.26 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I NO TRUUCHA PUT A BROWN PICE OF SHIT ON THE COVER DO YOU NO THE OWNER OYEA THAT IS YOR CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:54 PM~8322501
> *Bring yours to houston and lets see whats up. :0  :0 Send me a pic of your junk hoppers i mean hoppers and i'll post them up for ya. :0
> *


STSU HOMIE STOP CRYING ABOUT HIS SHIT AND PULL UP TO HIM AND GET SOME FUCK CRYING ABOUT IT, HANDLE IT SINCE THE MIDWEST IS TOP NOTCH GO GET U SOME????


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 05:54 PM~8322501
> *Bring yours to houston and lets see whats up. :0  :0 Send me a pic of your junk hoppers i mean hoppers and i'll post them up for ya. :0
> *


SO WE MUST GOINT 2 HOPP JUNCK AND JUCK BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO CANDY LIKE YOU SAID AND IF YOU DO HAVE A CANDY IT MUST BE IN YOUR GLOVE BOX :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 16 2007, 07:03 PM~8322589
> *SO WE MUST GOINT 2 HOPP JUNCK AND JUCK BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO CANDY LIKE YOU SAID AND IF YOU DO HAVE A CANDY IT MUST BE IN YOUR GLOVE BOX :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 16 2007, 06:00 PM~8322556
> *STSU HOMIE STOP CRYING ABOUT HIS SHIT AND PULL UP TO HIM AND GET SOME FUCK CRYING ABOUT IT, HANDLE IT SINCE THE MIDWEST IS TOP NOTCH GO GET U SOME????
> *


HE DONT WANT 2 COME BECAUSE HE NO WHATS UP :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 16 2007, 07:06 PM~8322614
> *HE DONT WANT 2 COME BECAUSE HE NO WHATS UP :0
> *


MAN LEAVE THAT FOOL ALONE DERROLL HES ONLY 4'11 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 17 2007, 02:03 AM~8322589
> *SO WE MUST GOINT 2 HOPP JUNCK AND JUCK BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO CANDY LIKE YOU SAID AND IF YOU DO HAVE A CANDY IT MUST BE IN YOUR GLOVE BOX :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so your even admiting yours is junk. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 17 2007, 02:00 AM~8322556
> *STSU HOMIE STOP CRYING ABOUT HIS SHIT AND PULL UP TO HIM AND GET SOME FUCK CRYING ABOUT IT, HANDLE IT SINCE THE MIDWEST IS TOP NOTCH GO GET U SOME????
> *


Whos crying?He talked shit when all i've ever seen him hopping on videos were junkyard hoppers Fact,if i'm wrong post a pic for him.
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Still waiting.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 17 2007, 02:06 AM~8322614
> *HE DONT WANT 2 COME BECAUSE HE NO WHATS UP :0
> *


What ,that your cars are full of lead and don't have front bumpers.
:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:10 PM~8322641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so your even admiting yours is junk. :0  :0  :0
> *


I NO I GOT JUNCK AND YOU DO 2 BUT YOU THINK YOU HAVE SHOW CARS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 07:13 PM~8322658
> *Whos crying?He talked shit when all i've ever seen him hopping on videos were junkyard hoppers Fact,if i'm wrong post a pic for him.
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: Still waiting.
> *


 WTF YOU SCARRED OF DERROLL WHO CARES WHAT HE HOPPS GO GET SOME YOUR FROM THE M SINCE YOU GOT THE CAR GO BACK YOUR SHIT UP


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

----------


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:15 PM~8322665
> *What ,that your cars are full of lead and don't have front bumpers.
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


YOU WATCH ME MORE THEN MY BITCH AND 4 YOUR INFO I DONT HAVE LEAD I HAVE STILL PLATES TRY SOME 1 DAY AND YOU WONT BE DOING 65" :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 17 2007, 02:16 AM~8322677
> *I NO I GOT JUNCK AND YOU DO 2 BUT YOU THINK YOU HAVE SHOW CARS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn dude it's know not no and junk not junck.
:roflmao: :roflmao: Never said my bros lincoln was a show car,and my lincoln placed 2 years straight in vegas,have you ever done that? :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:13 PM~8322658
> *Whos crying?He talked shit when all i've ever seen him hopping on videos were junkyard hoppers Fact,if i'm wrong post a pic for him.
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: Still waiting.
> *


WHY POST PIC YOU NO WHAT MY CARS LOOK LIKE I SEE YOU WATCH VIDEOS WITH BIG DE ON THE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 17 2007, 02:20 AM~8322703
> *YOU WATCH ME MORE THEN MY BITCH AND 4 YOUR INFO I DONT HAVE LEAD I HAVE STILL PLATES TRY SOME 1 DAY AND YOU WONT BE DOING 65" :biggrin:
> *


No we all just get a laugh out here watching you lose all the time on truucha.At least you trying.
:0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 17 2007, 02:17 AM~8322679
> *WTF  YOU SCARRED OF DERROLL WHO CARES WHAT HE HOPPS GO GET SOME YOUR FROM THE M  SINCE YOU GOT THE CAR GO BACK YOUR SHIT UP
> *


 :uh: I don't he started this,but we will be out there this new years.  And not in a junkyard hopper.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:22 PM~8322714
> *Damn dude it's know not no and junk not junck.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: Never said my bros lincoln was a show car,and my lincoln placed 2 years straight in vegas,have you ever done that? :uh:
> *


I NO THAT ASSHOLE I TALK LIKE I TALK AND YOU TALK LIKE DUDE :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT MUST BE THE SUBURBS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:25 PM~8322741
> *No we all just get a laugh out here watching you lose all the time on truucha.At least you trying.
> :0  :0
> *


THATS WHAT SHE SAID AND SHE STILL SUCKED MY DICK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:28 PM~8322774
> *:uh: I don't he started this,but we will be out there this new years.  And not in a junkyard hopper.
> *


YOU MUST BE MORE STUPID THAN YOUR CAR LOOKS COME OUT HERE AND IM GOING 2 BRAKE YOUR ASS OFF FUCK BOT :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jul 16 2007, 06:18 PM~8322692
> *KEEP TALKING DENA4LIFE  I JUST GOT MY POPCORN READY :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 17 2007, 02:34 AM~8322851
> *YOU MUST BE MORE STUPID THAN YOUR CAR LOOKS COME OUT HERE AND IM GOING 2 BRAKE YOUR ASS OFF FUCK BOT :biggrin:
> *


Arite we be dwn ther on da 1st dawg ,we gona learn you sumthing.Is that better. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:40 PM~8322917
> *Arite we be dwn ther on da 1st dawg ,we gona learn you sumthing.Is that better. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU LEARN FAST LIKE MY 4 YEAR OLD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Dam!!! y dont u guys just meet 1/2 way and get this shit over with!!!! I'll be the ref sence I like both of u. ----------------------------not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 16 2007, 10:56 PM~8323829
> *Dam!!! y dont u guys just meet 1/2 way and get this shit over with!!!!  I'll be the ref sence I like both of u. ----------------------------not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:tears: :tears: :tears: You don't like us spike. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 16 2007, 09:40 PM~8324276
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: You don't like us spike. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just a joke i love all my big M family ride till i die!!!!! and the wheels fall off :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 15 2007, 09:50 PM~8316007
> *it was u fool :angry:  your ? put u 2 it  O and no more passes                              so don't call me asking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 that does sound like a shop call....


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

what up joe.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:15 PM~8322665
> *What ,that your cars are full of lead and don't have front bumpers.
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :nono: :nono: :nono:  :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:28 PM~8322774
> *:uh: I don't he started this,but we will be out there this new years.  And not in a junkyard hopper.
> *


 :around: :around:   :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 17 2007, 10:08 PM~8333509
> *what up joe.
> *


not much homie


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2007, 07:02 AM~8335424
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:    :tears:  :tears:
> *


THERES ALOT OF PICS FLOATING AROUND WITH SLABS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 08:48 AM~8336149
> *THERES ALOT OF PICS  FLOATING AROUND WITH SLABS
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 09:48 AM~8336149
> *THERES ALOT OF PICS  FLOATING AROUND WITH SLABS
> *


 :0 :0 :0    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

damn weres my fukin popcorn and my slurpee! ................


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@Jul 18 2007, 12:26 PM~8337870
> *damn weres my fukin popcorn and my slurpee! ................
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 02:38 PM~8337978
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WASSSS UPPP DERRELL :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 18 2007, 03:24 PM~8338420
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2007, 03:02 PM~8335424
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:    :tears:  :tears:
> *


Not you homie i seem your hopper,top notch work bro,i'm talking to that dena dude.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 18 2007, 12:39 PM~8337981
> *WASSSS UPPP DERRELL  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


not shit just trying 2 hopp :cheesy:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 18 2007, 02:05 PM~8338798
> *Not you homie i seem your hopper,top notch work bro,i'm talking to that dena dude.
> *


stop sucking his dick :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 16 2007, 08:40 PM~8324276
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: You don't like us spike. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: spike you dont like us that sounds like bitch shit :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 03:37 PM~8339083
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: spike you dont like us that sounds like bitch shit  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 03:37 PM~8339083
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: spike you dont like us that sounds like bitch shit  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


but of course!!! my ***** . in fact i'll take u 2 the other side of the border to party and them dog tacos u like!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 05:32 PM~8339027
> *stop sucking his dick  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ain't sucking shit dogg,sorry he builts nice hoppers unlike you. :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 08:17 PM~8340152
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 05:35 PM~8340289
> *but of course!!! my ***** . in fact i'll take u 2 the other side of the border to party and them dog tacos u like!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey fool remember we took darryl to adelitas in tj,,,,,,,,fucker was crying ,los banditos,alto,,,remember what you told the guard in the border :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 09:46 PM~8341722
> *hey fool remember we took darryl to adelitas in tj,,,,,,,,fucker was crying ,los banditos,alto,,,remember what you told the guard in the border :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE ALMOST SHITED HIS PANTS CUZ WE TOOK HIS WALET AND HE HAD NO I.D :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

alto,alto,alto


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 18 2007, 03:50 PM~8339176
> *:biggrin:
> *


DOS THIS GUY EVER TALK  :werd: OR TIPE!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 10:15 PM~8342010
> *alto,alto,alto
> *


THE BANDITOS THE BANDITOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 09:18 PM~8342036
> *DOS THIS GUY EVER TALK    :werd: OR TIPE!!!
> *


he cant spell :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 10:28 PM~8342151
> *he cant spell :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think he needs a hug!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 18 2007, 08:40 PM~8341657
> *Ain't sucking shit dogg,sorry he builts nice hoppers unlike you. :0
> *


you still sucking dick dam dog :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 05:35 PM~8340289
> *but of course!!! my ***** . in fact i'll take u 2 the other side of the border to party and them dog tacos u like!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck you kiss my ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 09:28 PM~8342151
> *he cant spell :biggrin:
> *


 :0 joe


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 09:20 PM~8342066
> *THE BANDITOS THE BANDITOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so what


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 10:45 PM~8342288
> *fuck you kiss my ass :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


queres gatos ok gatos :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 09:14 PM~8342005
> *HE ALMOST SHITED HIS PANTS CUZ WE TOOK HIS WALET AND HE HAD NO I.D :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 09:52 PM~8342332
> *queres  gatos ok gatos :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jul 18 2007, 10:50 PM~8342317
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


f*#k lets all go its him again 
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 10:54 PM~8342351
> *f*#k lets all go its him again
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


fatt ass


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 09:54 PM~8342351
> *f*#k lets all go its him again
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 10:47 PM~8342299
> *:0  joe
> *


wtf foo :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 18 2007, 10:07 PM~8342446
> *wtf foo :uh:
> *


HE IS TALKING ABOUT YOU I DONT CARE IF YOU CANT SPELL YOU STILL MY HOME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 18 2007, 10:07 PM~8342446
> *wtf foo :uh:
> *


HE SAID YOUR A CHIPPER JOEY :cheesy:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 11:14 PM~8342493
> *HE SAID YOUR A CHIPPER JOEY :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 10:14 PM~8342493
> *HE SAID YOUR A CHIPPER JOEY :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: YOU SAID THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 11:28 PM~8342586
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: YOU SAID THAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 18 2007, 11:30 PM~8342594
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


ya vete a dormir spike :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 11:14 PM~8342493
> *HE SAID YOUR A CHIPPER JOEY :cheesy:
> *


is that right


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 19 2007, 02:20 AM~8343130
> *is that right
> *


GO SERVE HIM HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 19 2007, 09:48 AM~8344583
> *GO SERVE HIM HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcutty_@Jul 5 2007, 09:43 PM~8244616
> *i heard koolaid smacked that bumper in 3 licks
> *


big Joey burys the bumper 3 lick hard as fuck


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEFE-DE-JEFES_@Jul 8 2007, 10:18 PM~8262707
> *WHATS UP MR.SPIKE..... WHEN WE GOING TO HOP SO I COULD PUT YOU BACK ON THE MAP.. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ARE YOU SAYING HE FELL OFF?? WELL YA CAUSE HE AINT A MANIACO NOMORE!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Sep 17 2007, 11:14 AM~8809209
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ARE YOU SAYING HE FELL OFF?? WELL YA CAUSE HE AINT A MANIACO NOMORE!!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Sep 17 2007, 11:14 AM~8809209
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ARE YOU SAYING HE FELL OFF?? WELL YA CAUSE HE AINT A MANIACO NOMORE!!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Sep 17 2007, 12:14 PM~8809209
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ARE YOU SAYING HE FELL OFF?? WELL YA CAUSE HE AINT A MANIACO NOMORE!!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Sep 23 2007, 07:01 PM~8855331
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------

